

A teacher fades away (follow-up to "I was a college newspaper advisor") - jawns
http://www.jeffpearlman.com/a-teacher-fades-away/

======
jawns
Link to the earlier post, which was on the Hacker News homepage last week:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5551398>

